# Hilfe bei Progammierung von Binärzahlen



## Rösti (25. Nov 2004)

Ich bin BWL-Student und habe ein Fach namens Wirtschaftsinformatik. Ich habe leider durch Karnkheit oft gefehlt und komme im Nachhinein nicht mit der Progammierung klar. Kann mir mal einer helfen, diese Sachen zu schreiben:

konvertieren einer Binärzahl in eine Dezimalzahl 
konvertieren von einer Dezimalzahl in Binärzahl unter Verwendung der fortgesetzten Division.

Jeweils als Klasse geschrieben, was immer das bedeutet. 
Fehlermeldung soll es auch ausgebensofern es keine Binärzahl oder Dezimalzahl ist.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, die zweite Sache die ich machen muß ist ggT. Da hat der Prof. die Scripte als Quellcode schon hinterlegt, dass einzige ist, was ich nicht verstehe, dass ggT (größter gemeinsamer Teiler) mit hilfe der Primzahlzerlegung realisiert werden soll. Ich versteh, dass Mathematisch nicht!!!Ich wäre echt dankbar


----------



## Manfred (25. Nov 2004)

Dez->Bin


```
public class Dez2Bin
{
    public String wandle(int dez)
    {
        int rest, ergebniss;
        StringBuffer binary = new StringBuffer();
        
           ergebniss=dez;
           do
           {   
               rest=ergebniss%2;
               ergebniss = ergebniss / 2;
               
               binary.append(rest);
           }
           while(ergebniss != 0);
           
           return binary.reverse().toString();
       }
}
```


Bin-->Dez


```
public class Bin2Dez
{
	public int wandle(String bin)
	{
	    int potenz=1, dezimal=0;
	    String stelle;
	    
	    
	    for(int i=bin.length()-1; i>=0; i--)
	    {
	        stelle = bin.substring(i,i+1);

	        if(stelle.equals("1"))
	        {
	            dezimal+=potenz;
	        }
	        
	        potenz*=2;
	    }
	    
	    return dezimal;
	}
	            
}
```


----------



## Rösti.. (25. Nov 2004)

Schon mal vielen, vielen Dank!Habe versucht es selber zu machen von Bin2Dez habe ich es fast richtig gemacht. Habe dafür lange gebraucht. Danke Schön!1!!!!


----------

